# Anyone have a D200??? Memory Card Slot?



## ababysean (Sep 28, 2010)

I am borrowing this camera for a few days and I can't for the life of me figure out how to open the memory card door!!
Is there a button I push or something?
I've looking in the manual online and cant find it.


----------



## ababysean (Sep 28, 2010)

nevermind!


----------



## SrBiscuit (Sep 28, 2010)

hi im google...have we met? 

Nikon D200 Digital SLR First Look Preview - Pg 2


----------



## ababysean (Sep 28, 2010)

:hug::


----------



## SrBiscuit (Sep 28, 2010)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

lol. glad we figured it out.


----------



## ababysean (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes, I found it right after I posted.


----------

